# New Ice Fishing Section



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tons of new products added almost daily and everything is priced to move. Price shop and let me know if I don't have the best price available!

Nodak Outdoors Ice Fishing Supplies

Hardwater is around the corner!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris,

Those Fish Brothers Ice Fishing Tip-Ups look really good. Has anyone used them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry buddy, somehow I missed this.

They're pretty simple but effective. I don't know anyone personally who uses them but I'll be using a couple myself this winter.

More stuff added to the section this week.


----------

